# How do I get a profile picture?



## Æxitosus (Apr 13, 2009)

for whatever reason, I set a profile picture, but it doesn't show up.

<-----

are there any file formats that aren't compatible?

or did I put the picture in the wrong place?
someone help me out here.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 13, 2009)

What you want is an avatar. Your avatar has to be 80x80 in size.


----------



## lobee (Apr 13, 2009)

Just post in this thread and you'll be sorted.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 13, 2009)

^^I totally forgot about that Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lobee (Apr 13, 2009)

Milf Island huh?

I want to go to there.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 14, 2009)

Why is your signature so huge? That should be the REAL question here...


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 14, 2009)

found my avatar...

now why can't I get animated gif's in my signature? i would like to to put this on there.


----------

